# Tri-Power add-ons impact on collectible value



## Konstantinos (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the PHS documentation for a 1965 GTO and it shows the engine code to be a WT 4bbl. The seller of a car I'm looking into buying has added a rebuilt Tri-Power to the engine. 

Since the PHS documentation does not show that the Tri-Power option was included in the build, how does the Tri-Power add-on impact the collector value of the car?


----------



## Calder1 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm curious on this also. I have a 1966 gto that did not come with tri-power but I am installing it. If you have the original set up I would not see why it would affect value .


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

My guess is it would depend on the buyer. It's all in what you want and what you're willing to pay. Some would return it to stock and some would love the allure of trips. I'm not hung up on originality (duh) so to me I'd rather have the trips. Honestly either one with a proper tune will perform so it's really up to asthetics. I don't believe it would be worth as much as a factory tri powr though.


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

All depends on the car. PHS documented numbers matching everything collector condition? Tri power would hurt the value. Cool car in great shape? Doubt tri power would hurt the value. Would it make it more valuable? There is probably no scenerio where that would be possible. I like to think my lemans is worth more with the 389 tri power. In reality. Nope


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Konstantinos said:


> I have the PHS documentation for a 1965 GTO and it shows the engine code to be a WT 4bbl. The seller of a car I'm looking into buying has added a rebuilt Tri-Power to the engine.
> 
> Since the PHS documentation does not show that the Tri-Power option was included in the build, how does the Tri-Power add-on impact the collector value of the car?


If you have the original Carter AFB and manifold the value will not be affected.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I agree with 05GTO. The original 4bbl intakes and Carter AFB carbs are hard to find these days. Added on tripower will not affect value. Original, born-with tripower cars command a premium, though.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

What is worth more these days, awesome restomod or stock???


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Depends on the buyer, IMO. The highest dollar GTO's I have seen have been stock high end restorations or stock low mile "survivor" cars.


----------



## leeklm (Mar 11, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> Depends on the buyer, IMO. The highest dollar GTO's I have seen have been stock high end restorations or stock low mile "survivor" cars.


Agree 100%. I looked at a number of GTOs over the past few months before spending too much on mine, and the "original" versions were always commanding more money.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I would put Eric and Crusty's car up against a stock car and let the auction decide value, those cars are incredible restomods. But, it's all about the build on both sides of the house..


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Regardless of stated values, bluebook values, or even what the same car went for last month on Barrett Jackson, a car is only worth what someone is willing to pay. Do the tri- power for cool points and keep the original in a box.


----------

